# Brake Pedal Noise



## wackojacko

So when starting or stopping I can hear a sort of Grinding/clicking sound from the brake pedal. I listen outside and it's not audible outside so It's inside. I've taken the panel off and looked up from the floor to see if the brake pedal is catching on something as it releases/engages.

I suspect it's the mechanical device (don't know name) that engages the bakes when hold is on, and therefore it is faulty or got a loose something. I don;lt hear it when pressing the pedal, it only when the car is engaging/releasing the brakes.

Just wondering if anyone else has noticed a noise or can point me to the part. I'll be taking it at some point when I have time.


----------



## garsh

Can you take a video while reproducing the noise, so that we can hear it?


----------



## wackojacko

garsh said:


> Can you take a video while reproducing the noise, so that we can hear it?


Not sure of the best way to share but I shared a Google folder with two videos. One I'm shooting the floor Just for sound the other you can see the speedometer as reference. In both any noise is the brake peddle issue

Edit: Lets try Youtube


----------



## garsh

wackojacko said:


> Not sure of the best way to share but I shared a Google folder with two videos. One I'm shooting the floor Just for sound the other you can see the speedometer as reference. In both any noise is the brake peddle issue


That didn't seem to work. I just see an empty "Shared Videos" folder.

For sharing videos, I find it easiest to upload videos to YouTube.


----------



## wackojacko

garsh said:


> That didn't seem to work. I just see an empty "Shared Videos" folder.
> 
> For sharing videos, I find it easiest to upload videos to YouTube.


Ok I uploaded to Youtube.


----------



## garsh

That worked. Thanks!

It sounds like the noise happens when the car is transitioning from accelerating to decelerating, AND vise-versa.
Are you actually hitting the brake pedal in these videos, or are you using regenerative braking?
My first guess would have been that something is loose. Maybe a brake caliper wasn't installed correctly. Maybe the lug nuts on one wheel are loose.
But you've said that it's only audible inside the cabin, so probably not either of those.

Definitely make a service appointment. But if you'd still like some help trying to self-diagnose in the meantime, do you think you could position your phone in the footwell so that we can see how the noise corresponds to pressing the brake pedal?


----------



## wackojacko

garsh said:


> That worked. Thanks!
> 
> It sounds like the noise happens when the car is transitioning from accelerating to decelerating, AND vise-versa.
> Are you actually hitting the brake pedal in these videos, or are you using regenerative braking?
> My first guess would have been that something is loose. Maybe a brake caliper wasn't installed correctly. Maybe the lug nuts on one wheel are loose.
> But you've said that it's only audible inside the cabin, so probably not either of those.
> 
> Definitely make a service appointment. But if you'd still like some help trying to self-diagnose in the meantime, do you think you could position your phone in the footwell so that we can see how the noise corresponds to pressing the brake pedal?


I'm not touching the brake pedal, I have hold engaged (turned on). so I'm just accelerating a bit, then letting the car stop it's self.

And yes can not hear the noise outside, I stood next to the car while Wife did what I did in the video and she could hear it inside and I could not hear it outside.

It only happends at low speed stopping (traffic light etc) not highway braking, so I don't think it's the pedal it's self but rather what electronically applies the brake for "hold"


----------



## garsh

wackojacko said:


> It only happends at low speed stopping (traffic light etc) not highway braking, so I don't think it's the pedal it's self but rather what electronically applies the brake for "hold"


Can you try turning off "hold" mode and see if the noise completely disappears?


----------



## wackojacko

garsh said:


> Can you try turning off "hold" mode and see if the noise completely disappears?


I did turn it off and it wasn't there, but it was a short test, I really don't like creep mode anymore lol. I've book service for next week. I'll update the thread, my bet is brake pedal assembly as that look like it might be one part in the Tesla Part catalogue


----------



## garsh

wackojacko said:


> I did turn it off and it wasn't there, but it was a short test, I really don't like creep mode anymore lol.


There's also "roll" mode. It's just like "hold" mode, except that it never activates the brakes at the end to come to a complete stop.


----------



## wackojacko

garsh said:


> There's also "roll" mode. It's just like "hold" mode, except that it never activates the brakes at the end to come to a complete stop.


It' making the sound in all three Stopping modes as the car slows or when starting from a stop/hold. Appointment now on Thursday so I'll follow up then.


----------



## wackojacko

So yah something in the floor vent. Noise completely gone.

Dam kids. They didn't charge and ended up replacing some fluid temp sensors while it was there.


----------



## PGM

wackojacko said:


> L'ho spento e non c'era, ma è stato un breve test, non mi piace più la modalità creep lol. Ho prenotato il servizio per la prossima settimana. Aggiornerò il thread, la mia scommessa è l'assemblaggio del pedale del freno in quanto sembra che potrebbe essere una parte del catalogo Tesla Part


Hi, could you please update me if you have solved the hold problem? I'm in Italy and even on my newly arrived Model Y there is the "click" as soon as the car goes into automatic hold.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

A click is a normal sound as the brakes go onto hold.
Welcome to Tesla!


----------



## wackojacko

PGM said:


> Hi, could you please update me if you have solved the hold problem? I'm in Italy and even on my newly arrived Model Y there is the "click" as soon as the car goes into automatic hold.


I did in post above, it was a kids draw stick thing rolled into the floor air vent and was rolling on the floor. still hard to believe it LOL


----------



## IPv6Freely

hopefully it's okay to piggyback on this thread... trying to avoid cluttering the forums.

Both my brake and my gas pedal squeak. Is there a place or way to oil them? What would you suggest for oil?


----------



## Ed Woodrick

IPv6Freely said:


> hopefully it's okay to piggyback on this thread... trying to avoid cluttering the forums.
> 
> Both my brake and my gas pedal squeak. Is there a place or way to oil them? What would you suggest for oil?


I'd say look for the pivot point for the pedals and a little silicon spray would help. Follow the ear.


----------



## Shilliard528

Any follow up on the clicking noise on acceleration and deceleration? my 2020 X has same sound, I am thinking it is a loud relay driving power to and from motors. Any thoughts or others hearing that slight click? TIA Steve


----------

